# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Các phong tục của người Trung Quốc

## yeuhanoi

*Tục bó chân*

Đời nhà Đường, một cung nữ với những vũ điệu tuyệt vời trên đôi chân nhỏ xinh bọc lụa gấm đã làm say lòng hàng trăm vị vương tôn công tử, ngay cả bậc quân vương. Lòng đố kỵ nổi lên, các cô gái sắc nước hương trời tìm mọi cách để có được “đôi chân hoa huệ”.

Đến thế kỷ thứ 12, bó chân đã trở thành “mốt” phổ biến rộng rãi trong giới thượng lưu Trung Quốc, đặc biệt chỉ dành riêng cho kiều nữ thuộc các gia đình quyền quý vương giả. Để “đôi chân hoa huệ” ngày càng nhỏ xinh và hoàn thiện, người ta lại càng ra sức căng chặt vải buộc chân cho thêm phần đau đớn. Để rồi đến cuối triều nhà Minh (1636-1911), nó chẳng khác gì một cuộc hành hình mà bất cứ cô gái mới lớn nào cũng đón nhận bằng thái độ vừa háo hức, vừa khiếp đảm. 

 



Thời kỳ này, các bé gái lên 5-7 tuổi đã bắt đầu nghi lễ buộc chân. Bà và mẹ thường là những người đích tay buộc dải băng (dài 2,5 m, rộng 5cm ) vòng quanh chân cô con gái nhỏ, càng chặt thì càng có hy vọng kiếm tấm chồng cao sang quyền quý sau này. Ngón chân cái để nguyên bình thường trong khi 4 ngón chân còn lại bị ép cứng vào nhau, sao cho chỉ trong vòng 1 năm xương nát nhừ là “đạt chuẩn”.

Vài năm đầu, cơn đau nhức mỗi lúc sẽ tăng dần lên, thậm chí đau đớn phát ngất chứ đừng nói đi lại gì. Muốn di chuyển, kiều nữ bó chân chỉ còn cách trườn bò hoặc phải có người dìu đỡ, cách tốt nhất là cứ yên vị một chỗ cho xong. Gót chân chai cứng dần bởi trong suốt quá trình bó chân hoa huệ, các cô gái chỉ có thể đi đứng bằng gót chứ tuyệt nhiên không được động chạm tới gan bàn chân và 5 đầu ngón chân. 

Sau nhiều năm vật vã “làm đẹp” như thế, cuối cùng xương bàn chân cũng cong lên thành hình... “hoa huệ”. Dải băng tuy không được tháo ra nhưng cảm giác đau cũng dần dần chai sạn. Đến lúc này, những cô gái chân hoa sen, hoa huệ có thể ngẩng cao đầu mà bước vào cuộc thi được tổ chức giữa các gia tộc quyền quý nhất.Một bàn chân đẹp hoàn hảo thường có độ dài từ 7-10cm. Chân càng nhỏ, nghĩa là người con gái ấy càng đẹp, và càng có nhiều cơ hội kén chồng danh giá.

“Chân hoa huệ” cần phải được chăm sóc và cọ rửa cẩn thận mỗi ngày. Nếu móng chân mọc quá dài ăn sâu vào mu bàn chân có thể gây nhiễm trùng, thậm chí nếu băng quá chặt có thể xảy ra hiện tượng hoại tử và nhiễm trùng máu. Bàn chân bó sẽ đau đớn và “oặt oẹo” suốt đời. Hơn thế, nó lúc nào cũng phát ra mùi khó ngửi.Chính quyền Trung Quốc hiện nay đã ra lệnh cấm tục bó chân, tuy nhiên đâu đó trên các tỉnh thành đất nước người ta vẫn thấy nhiều cụ bà cao tuổi dò dẫm đi lại với đôi chân cong cong bé xíu - di chứng của hủ tục một thời.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## yeuhanoi

*5 tập tục cưới xin của người Trung Quốc*
_Bạn có biết người Trung Quốc thường có những kiêng kỵ gì trong tập tục cưới xin không ?_
1.Trước đêm tân hôn, chú rể nên tìm một cậu bé vị thành niên đến ngủ cùng giường, vì theo người Hoa giường trống là một điềm không lành.

2. Lúc đưa dâu, chị dâu không được tiễn, vì trong tiếng Trung Quốc từ chị dâu và sao chổi là đồng âm.
3. Ngày kết hôn, khi cô dâu rời khỏi nhà mẹ đẻ, mọi người càng khóc nhiều càng tốt.

4. Trang phục cô dâu không được có túi để tránh đem theo tài vận của nhà mẹ đẻ đi.

5. Sau khi kết hôn 3 ngày, vợ chồng mới cưới đem theo lễ phẩm để đến thăm nhà mẹ vợ, nhưng sau đó phải mau chóng quay về nhà chồng, không thể ngủ qua đêm ở nhà mẹ vợ. Nếu có một nguyên nhân nào đó không thể về nhà thì vợ chồng không nên ngủ chung để kiêng kỵ mâu thuẫn sau này.

----------


## Mituot

Dù sao thì đã là tập tục lâu đời có lẽ khó mà bỏ được
Nhưng vẫn hi vọng rằng người ta sẽ suy nghĩ đến những hậu quả trước khi làm

----------


## yeuhanoi

*Sườn xám trong nét văn hóa Trung Hoa*  Chiếc Sườn xám (còn gọi là áo dài Thượng Hải) ra đời vào khoảng những năm 1920 ở Trung Hoa đã làm thay đổi hoàn toàn diện mạo của phụ nữ Trung Hoa. Phụ nữ Trung Hoa trước đây luôn phải thu mình trong những trang phục kín đáo, không được để lộ thân thể của mình ngoài khuân mặt nhưng khi Sườn xám ra đời thì nó như một cuộc cách mạng về trang phục, đi ngược lại hoàn toàn với khuân khổ cũ. Sườn xám được may bó sát làm nổi lên những đường cong của cơ và xẻ tà lên rất cao làm lộ ra đôi chân thon thả của người phụ nữ Trung Hoa. Đây là biểu hiện rõ nét của văn hoá gốc du mục Trung Hoa.
alt 

1. *Chủ thể*:Chiếc áo Sườn xám là kết quả cuộc cách tân trang phục của người phụ nữ Trung Hoa, đầu tiên là phụ nữ Thượng Hải sử dụng chúng và sau này là toàn bộ phụ nữ Trung Hoa đã sử dụng.


2. *Không gian*:Ngay từ tên gọi Sườn xám là áo dài Thượng Hải đã cho chúng ta thấy áo Sườn xám ra đời đầu tiên ở Thượng Hải, thuộc vùng Hoa Đông của Trung Hoa. Sau này thì Sườn xám đã ảnh hưởng dần lên phía bắc Trung Hoa và trở thành trang phục truyền thống của người phụ nữ Trung Hoa.


3. *Thời gian*:Nguồn gốc của chiếc Sườn xám gắn liền với tên gọi đầu tiên là Kì bào của người Mãn Thanh, Sườn xám phát âm là “長衫” (Cheongsam). Chiếc áo Kì bào của người dân Mãn Châu có dạng hình ống khá rộng, dài đến mu bàn chân và phủ kín cả thân thể. Nó cũng chính là tiền thân của chiếc áo dài Thượng Hải sau này.


Sự sụp đổ của nhà Thanh - triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Trung Quốc vào năm 1912 đã đánh dấu sự kết thúc của chế độ quân chủ chuyên chế hơn 2000 năm trên đất nước này và khởi đầu cho một giai đoạn bất ổn kéo dài không chỉ đối với quốc gia mà còn đối với cả cuộc sống của người dân Trung Quốc. Tình trạng lạc hậu về kinh tế, chính trị cộng với sự chỉ trích ngày càng tăng về văn hóa Trung Quốc dẫn đến sự ngờ vực về tương lai của họ.

Triều đại nhà Thanh sụp đổ thế nhưng chiếc áo Kì bào vẫn còn tồn tại dù cho chính trị có thay đổi. Tiêu biểu là ở Thượng Hải, chiếc áo Kì bào của người dân Mãn Châu lần đầu tiên được cách tân tại đây. Và cũng chính Thượng Hải - thủ đô thời trang của Trung Quốc là nơi đã góp phần đưa chiếc áo dài Thượng Hải đến với "thời hoàng kim" rực rỡ vào những năm 1930 - 1940.

Đó cũng là lý do tại sao mỗi khi nhắc đến chiếc áo dài của người Trung Quốc người ta thường nhắc đến Thượng Hải như là nơi bắt nguồn của chiếc áo này. Ở Việt Nam, chiếc áo dài của người Trung Quốc được biết đến với tên gọi là "Áo dài Thượng Hải" hay còn gọi là "Sườn xám". Từ khoảng năm 1910 đến đầu năm 1920, ở Thượng Hải, kiểu dáng của áo dài Thượng Hải không vượt ra khỏi hình dạng chiếc áo Kì bào của người Mãn Châu cuối thời nhà Thanh.

Nhưng sau đó, nó bắt đầu được cắt giảm để trở nên gọn gàng hơn tạo sự thanh nhã cho người mặc, các hoa văn và đường viền trang trí không còn to như trước. Cho đến cuối năm 1920, do chịu ảnh hưởng của văn hóa phương Tây, áo dài thượng Hải đã có sự thay đổi về đường nét và được may ôm sát ở phần eo. Theo đà phát triển vào những năm 1930, lối thiết kế của trang phục Tây Âu ảnh hưởng mạnh mẽ đến áo dài Thượng Hải và biến nó thành một chiếc áo mang phong cách Tây- Trung kết hợp.

Ttừ đó nhiều ý tưởng mới đã ra đời và liên tục làm thay đổi kiểu dáng của áo dài Thượng Hải. chiếc áo dài Thượng Hải trở thành mốt với một màu đen, vạt áo được xâu đính hạt chuỗi, phối hợp với áo choàng không tay, với áo khoác Tây, hoặc với khăn choàng nhung...Đầu năm 1940, kiểu dáng của áo dài Thượng Hải có xu hướng gọn gàng hơn, bỏ đi tay áo để tạo sự thoải mái mát mẻ cho mùa hè, gia giảm về chiều dài, bâu áo thấp hơn và bỏ qua những phụ liệu trang trí trên áo. Sau đó, áo dài Thượng Hải được may với những loại vải kẻ ô trở nên phổ biến.


Cuộc cách mạng năm 1949 đã kết thúc "thời hoàng kim" của áo dài Thượng Hải và nhiều kiểu thời trang khác tại đây. Nhưng những người dân tị nạn Thượng Hải đã chạy sang Hồng Kông và mang theo chiếc áo này phổ biến khắp Hồng Kông. Tại đây, chiếc áo dài của người Thượng Hải được người Hồng Kông gọi với cái tên (Cheongsam).

----------


## lehniemtin

*Tục lệ "đấu trà" của người Trung Quốc*

Người Trung Quốc vẫn thích dùng chữ “đấu”:chọi gà gọi là “đấu gà”,chọi dế dọi là “đấu dế” thì đã đành,đến như trà mà cũng “đấu”!Môn đấu trà này của văn nhân mặc khách nghe nói khởi nguyên từ thời nhà Tống,sau khi ẩm trà,nhàn cư vô sự người ta bèn nghĩ ra cuộc chơi: thử tài nhận biết sắc,hương,vị của từng loại trà,giống như “chơi hoa mà ai dễ biết hoa”,dần dà chuyển sang Nhật Bản thành trò đoán trà.

Vào mùa xuân,khi những đồi chè lá non mơn mởn,các bậc nghệ nhân trà đứng ra mở lớp đấu trà.Theo ông Thái Vinh Chương,đại danh trà Đài Loan,cho biết môn đấu trà này đòi hỏi người chơi phải có trình độ cao mới có thể đoán nhận và bình phẩm được từng loại trà.Có hai cách chơi,cách thứ nhất là thi kỹ thuật pha trà,sao cho màu sắc,hương thơm,mùi vị của trà đạt đến thượng đẳng,thể hiện bản sắc của nó,không lẫn với loại khác.Cách thứ hai là thi tài nhận biết loại trà,thí sinh phải tinh tường phân biệt được hương vị của chén trà rồi nói đúng loại trà đã pha và khó hơn là miêu tả nó đã sao chế như thế nào.

Ban giám khảo đưa ra năm mẫu trà cho mọi người xem xét,sau đó bí mật pha thành nhiều chén giao cho thí sinh nhấm nháp và “đấu” với nhau,vừa nhận đúng chén trà pha từ mẫu nào,vừa bình phẩm xếp hạng theo cấp bậc:tùng,trúc,mai,lan,cúc.Ở các lớp luyện thi,đợi cho học viên nếm xong trà và sơ bộ có nhận xét,các nghệ nhân trà mới công bố đáp án để học viên tự đối chiếu kết quả mà nâng cao năng lực của mình.Môn này còn tương đối dễ,môn miêu tả mới khó.

Chỉ qua sắc,hương,vị chén trà mà nhận xét được độ lên men,cách sao tẩm,lá chè già non,hái ở đâu:gốc,cành hay ngọn…của loại trà đó,rồi khái quát thành phong cách trà.Tỷ như Bạch hào ô long lá non như thiếu nữ,Thiết quan âm chín chắn cương bạo,Dương Cang khí nặng,Long Tĩnh mơn man,trà xanh như trai trẻ đôi mươi,trà hồng như rừng phong già,đậm đặc…

Ngày xưa,đấu trà còn kèm theo ngâm thơ phổ nhạc,một bài thơ ẩm trà truyền cho đến nay,đại ý như sau: “Một chén trơn môi trơn cổ,hai chén hết nỗi cô buồn,ba chén tuy cạn nguồn thi hứng nhưng vẫn còn ngàn vạn quyển,bốn chén vã mồ hôi nhẹ,bình sinh mà không sinh sự,năm chén gân cốt thanh sạch,sáu chén thong đạt diệu linh,báy chén như bổng như bay”.Ấy mới hay cổ nhân nghiện trà và say trà đến mức nào!

Người Nhật chỉ chơi đoán chè xanh,còn ở trung quốc thì đấu với tất cả các loại trà,nhưng theo ông Thái Vĩnh Chương: đấu trà không phải là võ đấu mà bao hàm thi tình thư ý,học đạo làm người khiêm thụ ích,mãn chiêu tổn.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đúng là mỗi nơi 1 tập tục, 1 phong cách sống
Hi vọng sẽ giữ được những nét văn hóa văn minh khoa học có lợi cho con người
Còn những tập tục nào mà cổ hủ, lạc hậu thì nên bãi bỏ ^^

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Phong tục lì xì của người Trung Quốc*
Lì xì, tiếng Quảng Đông là Hong Bao, tiếng Phúc Kiến là Ang Pao và tiếng Phổ Thông là Lai See là một quà mừng được trao vào các dịp lễ hay các dịp đặc biệt như đám cưới, sinh nhật, đầy tháng,… Lì xì nhằm cầu chúc người nhận gặp may mắn, phát đạt. Thường người Hoa bỏ tiền vào bao giấy màu đỏ.

Tền lì xì ở Trung Quốc có từ đời Tần. Vào thời gian đó, người ta dùng một sợi chỉ đỏ để xâu tiền thành một xâu theo hình con rồng hoặc thanh kiếm để ở chân giường hoặc cạnh gối trẻ em gọi là tiền yāsuì qián (壓歲錢 压岁钱), nghĩa là tiền để xua đuổi ma quỷ, để ngăn bệnh cho người già.

Sau đó, tiền lì xì được đặt vào phong bì giấy đỏ nhờ vào công nghệ in ấn phổ biến ở Trung Quốc từ sau khi thành lập nhà nước Cộng Hòa Trung Hoa 1911. Xưa kia, ở Trung Quốc, tiền mừng tuổi là một vòng đỏ xâu 100 cắc tiền đồng, biểu hiện cho lời chúc sống lâu trăm tuổi. Ngày nay, tiền mừng đầu năm, tượng trưng cho sự may mắn, thành đạt được cho vào phong bì màu đỏ, in hoa văn đẹp mắt gọi là bao lì xì.Theo truyền thuyết xa xưa, có một con yêu quái thường xuất hiện vào đêm giao thừa, thích xoa đầu trẻ con đang ngủ ngon giấc khiến cho chúng giật mình khóc thét lên.

Hôm sau, trẻ đau đầu, sốt cao làm các bậc cha mẹ không dám ngủ để canh phòng. Có một cặp vợ chồng ngoài 50 tuổi mới sinh được mụn con trai. Tết năm ấy, có 8 vị tiên dạo qua nhà, biết trước cậu bé này sẽ gặp tai họa với yêu quái liền hóa thành 8 đồng tiền đồng, ngày đêm túc trực bên bé. Sau khi chú bé ngủ say, hai vợ chồng lấy giấy đỏ gói những đồng tiền này lại, đặt lên gối con rồi đi ngủ. Nửa đêm, con yêu quái xuất hiện, vừa giơ tay định xoa đầu đứa trẻ thì từ bên chiếc gối lóe lên những tia vàng sáng rực khiến nó kinh hoàng bỏ chạy.Việc lấy giấy đỏ gói tiền được kể lại cho bà con làng xóm. Mọi người vui mừng, bắt chước làm theo và dần dần trở thành phong tục tiền mừng tuổi đầu năm.


Một truyền thuyết khác lại kể rằng: Tiền mừng tuổi bắt nguồn từ cung đình đời nhà Đường. Năm đó, Dương Quý Phi sinh hạ hoàng tử, được tin mừng vua Đường Huyền Tôn đích thân đến thăm và ban cho Dương Quý Phi một số vàng bạc gói trong giấy đỏ. Dương Quý Phi coi đó vừa là tiền mừng, vừa là chiếc bùa hoàng đế ban tặng con trẻ để trừ tà. Việc này được đồn đại ra ngoài, từ cung đình lan rộng ra dân gian, nhiều người bắt chước tặng tiền mừng và cũng bắt đầu coi như tặng món lộc trừ tai họa, mang lại nhiều điều may mắn.

Tuy nhiên có tài liệu nói rằng cho đến nay người ta vẫn chưa tìm được tài liệu văn bản rõ ràng nào chứng minh nguồn gốc của tục lì xì nhưng nếu dựa trên thông tin về sự có mặt của tục lì xì vào đời Tần (lấy mốc thời gian xa nhất) thì chủ thể của tục này là những người Hoa Hạ. Do tục lì xì bắt đầu từ nhà Tần (vùng Hoa Bắc và Hoa Đông) và hiện nay đã có mặt ở trên khắp quốc gia Trung Quốc cũng như tại rất nhiều quốc gia chịu ảnh hưởng của Trung Quốc nên xét về mặt hiện hành thì không gian văn hoá của tục lì xì ở Trung Quốc là toàn bộ đất nước Trung Quốc và thời gian văn hoá của tục lì xì là từ thời Tần cho đến ngày nay.

----------


## showluo

Có nhiều truyền thuyết thật 
Nhưng mà ai cũng thích lì xì hết hehe

----------


## thanhvannt90

Người Trung quốc nhiều tập tục kì lạ nhỉ . Muốn sang xem tận mắt mà chưa có *visa trung quoc* để sang xem đây.

----------

